# 3xfemale mice, 6-8 weeks old, Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:3
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy mice
Sex: Female
Age(s): 6-8 weeks old
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Came from a very large rescue where the man had let his mice breed out of control
Will the group be split: They need to go together. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: These adorable girls have not had the best start in life. They arrived to us in terrible condition and I cannot begin to describe the smell. Having said that, they are very easy to handle and are incredibly cute <3


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would... if you could advise how to intro with other mice. I have recently gotten 3 young female mice, they are 9 weeks old... I got them Tuesday.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> I would... if you could advise how to intro with other mice. I have recently gotten 3 young female mice, they are 9 weeks old... I got them Tuesday.


easy peasy, Put them in neutral territory and let them sniff each other. As they are all very young and females you wont have any problems. We have been mixing all the babies and adult females here with no problems at all.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll have to think about it, as my parents aren't too happy about me having mice as it is... however I did tell them a few weeks before I actually got them... So unfortunately there may be 3 more additions to the "who wants a few mice" in the area 

I love them already, and have only had them 2 weeks... they're 10 weeks old now, and may have to be rehomed due to my parents deciding that they don't want me to have them, once I go and get them... grrrrrrr


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh grace this is not good : (..... i thought they were going to your partners?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

They may be, however he's joining the forces, and his parents refuse to look after them. Hence the hammy dying, as they didn't bother to look after him, poor thing, he was only 11 months... shocking!!!

They're bad enough with Holly when we're not around =[ Trying to find a place to rent, but it's hard when you need somewhere to accept dogs, as well as small "pests" as my parents call them!

I love them, sure they a lil smelly, but they're great fun, all adventurous and everything  Really friendly and love to be handled... grr I don't want to let them go, as I've only had them just over 2 weeks now...


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

No interest in my little girlies  They are very sweet and lovely pets. Mice can easily be introduced to others so this is a possibility to anyone who already keeps them.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I woul, if only my parents would let me keep my lil 3 girls... they're only 10 weeks...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

My offer still stands if you can get them to me  TDM and I have a mousie train organised for May but I'm not sure how close leeds is to these girls - geography isn't my strong point! And I have plenty of girlies - including two who really need some cheering up after losing their mum and sister the same day :crying:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> My offer still stands if you can get them to me  TDM and I have a mousie train organised for May but I'm not sure how close leeds is to these girls - geography isn't my strong point! And I have plenty of girlies - including two who really need some cheering up after losing their mum and sister the same day :crying:


Do you mean how close Leeds is to us? Its not that close, but if you want to appeal for a train from us to Leeds, I would be more than happy for you to take some 

Aww I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your mice *hugs*

The litter I have have just opened their eyes <3 so incredibly cuuute!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have an offer from someone who has said

"I will be collecting a large amount of mice from this rescue group (currently housed with 'Furry Friends Rescue, Surrey' and transporting them 'up north', so if anyone in the following areas can offer a home please get in touch.

I can drop off/arrange collections from:

March, Cambs
Beeston, Notts
Ashbourne, Derbys
Manchester
Newport, Shropshire.

Currently the plan is to collect on Monday the 19th."

Please note we have LOTS of mice in, both males and females so we can send up any of these.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We also have someone coming from Bristol who is happy to take mice back up there if anyone in the area would like to adopt. She will be traveling on the 15th of May. Please get in touch if you are interested!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These 3 girls are reserved, however we still have lots of mice in so please get in touch if you would like to adopt. The offers for transport are still going ahead so again, if you would like some mice then please get in contact.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> We have an offer from someone who has said
> 
> "I will be collecting a large amount of mice from this rescue group (currently housed with 'Furry Friends Rescue, Surrey' and transporting them 'up north', so if anyone in the following areas can offer a home please get in touch.
> 
> ...


Just a reminder this is this Monday.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These 3 are homed now


----------



## barbierat (May 30, 2010)

Hi have you got any more mice that nee rescuing? i live in farnham in surrey and i cant find any anywhere!
I love mice so much and am keen to have some more as its been years scince my last lot!
Hannah


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

barbierat said:


> Hi have you got any more mice that nee rescuing? i live in farnham in surrey and i cant find any anywhere!
> I love mice so much and am keen to have some more as its been years scince my last lot!
> Hannah


Yes got loads! Give me a PM and we can hopefully sort something out


----------

